

Here are 3 Important Pages Missing from a Lot of Web Sites - bhartzer
http://www.standingdog.com/blog/adding-these-3-pages-to-your-web-site-could-help-your-seo/

======
mooism2
Really sad if true. Most sites that have these pages will only fill them with
legal boilerplate.

